# Famous People And Their Watches



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't be the only person sad enough to notice who wears what on TV, even though my wife laughs at me when I say what watch the presenter is wearing! Can anyone add to the list below?

Jeremy Clarkson - Omega Railmaster (long time Omega fan)

Stephen Hendry - IWC fliegerchronograph

Prince William - Omega Seamaster (james bond model)

Prince Charles - Vintage Cartier gold watch

Fiona Bruce - Channel (white model with bracelet - I don't know the model number but it might be J12?)

David Beckham - Several, but likes Frank Muller with too much bling

Sven - Rolex Daytona

There must be many more out there, or maybe watches that would suit a certain celeb? What about the Cartier watch with bars across the crystal - that would suit Jack Tweedy!

Better stay away from 'endorsed' celeb's like F1 drivers, unless anyone knows what watch they were away from the circuit?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am sure Prince Harry was wearing a 40mm Glycine Combat when he was in Afghanistan


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

orlando bloom is a big rolex fan although this was sad,

paul

Lord of the Rings and Pirates of the Caribbean star Bloom, 32, is believed to own more than 40 valuable watches, but the stolen pieces are known to have been among his favourites and could have a combined value of more than Â£200,000.

Although some of the eight watches are more than 40 years old, they were all described as being in "superb" condition.

Six were rare Rolex models and included a special antimagnetic version called a Milgauss that was one of the first 80 of its type produced in the 1950s.

Vintage watch experts say it could be worth more than Â£120,000, while other stolen pieces include a Â£20,000 Rolex Submariner of the type worn by Sean Connery in the James Bond movie Goldfinger and a 1970s Explorer model known as a "Steve McQueen" because it was of a type favoured by the Great Escaspe actor.

Kent-born Bloom, who was in New York at the time of the raid on his LA home, recently sold several watches from his collection to raise funds for the U.N. children's charity Unicef of which he is an ambassador.

News of the theft has been circulated to collectors around the world.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Apparently Richard Wilson (Victor Meldrew) wears a Panerai, as of course does Sly.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Bad news for Orlando.

Has anyone done a definative list of the watches featured in various Bond movies? Caught the end of Thunderball yesterday and one character got her dead brothers watch back - i think it was a breitling. Any other insights would be welcomed


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> Has anyone done a definative list of the watches featured in various Bond movies? Caught the end of Thunderball yesterday and one character got her dead brothers watch back - i think it was a breitling. Any other insights would be welcomed


Check this site out...

http://watchesinmovies.info/thumbnails.php?album=119


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

purplepantman said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone done a definative list of the watches featured in various Bond movies? Caught the end of Thunderball yesterday and one character got her dead brothers watch back - i think it was a breitling. Any other insights would be welcomed
> ...


just found this one,

http://www.jamesbondwatches.com/the-list-eon-movies.htm


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

zed4130 said:


> purplepantman said:
> 
> 
> > scottswatches said:
> ...


I hadn't spotted the top time, but the website does confirm my suspicions on the dead brothers watch too - that was a breitling too.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Parabola said:


> Apparently Richard Wilson (Victor Meldrew) wears a Panerai, as of course does Sly.


I don't believe it!

Someone had to say it!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Prince Harry is wearing a Pulsar G10 in every photograph i've seen of him!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A short interview with Ross Kemp in one of the Sunday glossies a couple of weeks back revealed that he has about 12 watches ranging from a few vintage gold Rolexes to a Breitling Aerospace Emergency and a Franck Muller chrono. His favourite daily beater was a platinum Rolex Yachtmaster.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I once read an interview with Colin Jackson that said that he was a face of TAG Heuer for a few years and that had got him interested in watches. At the time of the interview which I guess was a couple of years back I think he had upwards of 70 watches, with his most expensive being a Â£25k Cartier.

Also Watchtime magazine frequently interviews famous people with decent collections, but they are usually famous in America and not so known to people over here like American Football players


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Prince Harry is wearing a Pulsar G10 in every photograph i've seen of him!


That's a good spot, didn't think of that, bigger than the CWC


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Hercule Poirot (David Suchet) has some sort of Pair Case of Middling Size with a Domed Enamel Face and no Second Hand.

We can assume that it needs servicing, as in "The Dream" it shows the wrong time, and Miss Lemon has to lean far out of the window to see a public clock. It seems unlikley that Poirot, of all people, should foget to wind up his watch.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not to sure if we're jsut sticking with the living, so will stay on them for starters 

Tiger Woods - Daytona

Clint Eastwood - Rolex Explorer

Eric Clapton - Daytona

Lilly Alen - Sub

Roger Federa - Most models as he's sponsored by them


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Apparently, after the filming of Apollo 13, Bill Paxton asked if he could keep the Speedmaster given to him by props. They let him keep it and he says that he loves it so much that he wears it as often as he can, in fact in subsequent films he can be seen wearing it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Obama's Tag Heuer 1500?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

JoT said:


> Obama's Tag Heuer 1500?


What, not a Rolex President? Was there a president who actually wore one of those?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Don't think so, George Bush wore a $50 Timex Indiglo in sharp contrast to President Putin who was wearing a $60,000 Patek Philippe Perpetual Calendar when they met.

Apparently Berlusconi has the most expensive watch of all major political leaders with a $540,000 Constantin Vacheron.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Was there a president who actually wore one of those?


Yep there was, not maybe strictly a President as they are known now


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Parabola said:


> Apparently Richard Wilson (Victor Meldrew) wears a Panerai, as of course does Sly.


Richard Wilson does indeed wear a Panerai. He wore it in the tv series Britain's best drives. Brian Johnson, the geordie lead singer of AC/DC also wears a Panny, he wore it on Top Gear when he was the Star in a reasonably priced car. 

Just found this clip here. Shows the panny off nicely.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Didn't Blair have a Patek :blink:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

LBJ as well and his has what looks like a "Presidential" bracelet


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

James Martin the Yorkshire cook who's full of himself seems to be a bit of a WIS, he quite often changes his watch for each weeks Saturday Kitchen (the 710 watches it). One of his guests asked him if his problems with his eyesight, he seemed a bit perplexed and asked why and she said cos your watch is huge!


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

pg tips said:


> James Martin the Yorkshire cook who's full of himself seems to be a bit of a WIS, he quite often changes his watch for each weeks Saturday Kitchen (the 710 watches it). One of his guests asked him if his problems with his eyesight, he seemed a bit perplexed and asked why and she said cos your watch is huge!


TV chefs often seem to wear nice watches probably because you see a lot of their hands. Over here Alton Brown who presents 'Good Eats' and 'Iron Chef America' seems to get through 2 or 3 different quality watches a show although he does seem to like his Panerai and TAGs.

BB


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Barrow Boy said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > James Martin the Yorkshire cook who's full of himself seems to be a bit of a WIS, he quite often changes his watch for each weeks Saturday Kitchen (the 710 watches it). One of his guests asked him if his problems with his eyesight, he seemed a bit perplexed and asked why and she said cos your watch is huge!
> ...


What about bits of food getting stuck in them?


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

That James Martin fella can be seen sporting a Sub LV and a Daytona on the front of a couple of his books.

Ricky Butcher wears a Daytona on Eastenders


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bruce what's his name who played Les Battersby in Corrie wore a rolex sub (the bi metal blue dial I think) in the soap, his was real but he argued it wasn't out of place as Les was the type of guy who'd wear a fake Rollie


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Darren Clarke the Irish golfer is sponsored by and wears AP. Got a pic somewhere I'll have to scan. Most top golfers seem to have a sponsorship deal


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Who watches corrie and east enders closely enough to notice watches


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Bill Clinton recently wore a Panerai 89 in an interview

I have seen Clarkson wear a Planet Ocean, an IWC Pilot's watch and a Railmaster XXL

The Hamster was wearing a TAG Grand Carrera in a recent episode, a Chronomat Evolution in another and a Sub in yet another

James May an IWC Portuguese

The guys on Dragons Den: have seen some Breitling Navitimers (Peter Jones) and Frank Muller (Theo)

Alan Sugar on teh Apprentice seems to change his watch for every episode too (seen some Breitlings, Rolex, FM...)

Obama wears a Jorg Gray JGC6500 these days with the secret service insignia:










That's all I can think of...


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Barrow Boy said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


 

I have often thought the same thing. But you rarely see the celebrity chefs really getting their hands dirty on those shows. On the rare occasion Brown does he seems to use his fingers more than whole hands and just leaves the watch on.

Don't know if anyone has worked in a professional kitchen and knows what goes on there but I am sure that these shows are rather different from real life.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

The two guys on Something for the Weekend both seem to wear TAG Heuer Monacos


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Who watches corrie and east enders closely enough to notice watches


me sadly lol

so what doeas minty wear ,he gave it to gary,

phil mitchel ? looks like a rolex,

syed its on a bund,

Anyone lol

paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I wouldn't say he's famous, but I notcied this in my local shop earlier so thought I would post it 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1217055/Mandelsons-21-500-watch-It-takes-year-make-drips-gold-diamonds-How-VERY-New-Labour.html

Nice!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Well I wouldn't say he's famous, but I notcied this in my local shop earlier so thought I would post it
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1217055/Mandelsons-21-500-watch-It-takes-year-make-drips-gold-diamonds-How-VERY-New-Labour.html
> 
> Nice!


:lol: good old working class brand Patek!

This heretic's reply amused me



> I used to own watches like this myself: Breitlings and similiar are fine examples of mechanical engineering. But of course, after a time I realised that they simply aren't as accurate as quartz watches, need maintenance and are much more vulnerable to damage. They are an anachromism, a throwback to the past, rather like the Labour party.
> 
> So now I choose from a group of Rado, Omega and Audemar Piguets that I have, but always with a quartz movement.
> 
> - Michael, Wirral, 30/9/2009 09:58


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah you couldn't make it up :rofl2:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Rod Serling (The Twilight Zone) and Elvis Presley - Hamilton Electric Ventura (you can see Elvis wearing the Ventura in "Blue Hawaii".


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Who watches corrie and east enders closely enough to notice watches


I notice watches everywhere, but just recently when watching EastEnders I can't keep my eyes off Patsy Palmer's norks.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

I've noticed that Boris Johnson and Gordon Brown both seem to wear quite small vintage or vintage-style gold dress watches but I've never been able to spot what they are.

Anyone ?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Steve O from Jackass wears a gold Rolex President with diamonds on the dial, and he talks about it in one of the 'whatever happened to' shows.

"I spent most of my money on a watch. I took it home and showed my dad and said 'look dad, i have the same watch as you except mine has diamonds too!' He thought about it and just said 'seeing a man wear jewels brings out my homophobia'."

Talk about taking the wind out of your sails!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

scottswatches said:


> Steve O from Jackass wears a gold Rolex President with diamonds on the dial, and he talks about it in one of the 'whatever happened to' shows.
> 
> "I spent most of my money on a watch. I took it home and showed my dad and said 'look dad, i have the same watch as you except mine has diamonds too!' He thought about it and just said 'seeing a man wear jewels brings out my homophobia'."
> 
> Talk about taking the wind out of your sails!


Steve-O is mental, and unbeknownst to some British!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

It looks like the great Muhammad Ali wears an Oris TT1 B)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

saw an episode of James May's 20th century on Dave today, he was driving a Mk1 Lotus Cortina and a nice shot of him changing gear def showed he has an orange bezel PO (wasn't on long enough to see what size or if it was the chrono :sadwalk: )


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

In tonights "Last Chance To See" on BBC2 Stephen Fry was wearing a Seiko Diver. It's shown very briefly when he is seeing how long he can hold his breath. Unfortunately it's not on iPlayer so I can't go back and have a better look - anyone record it and can check?

P


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

I know i've become a colossal bore when watching the F1 at the weekend, I took more note of the Panerai on Martin Brundle's wrist than on his actual grid-walk.....

I find myself strangely attracted to one now, but the price is prohibitive for poor old me.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

+1 :yes:

It looked a hefty old lump on his relatively small F1 driver-type wrists.

In fact, the whole pre-race blurb seemed to be little more than a battle of the watches. And the smaller the man, the bigger the watch, as observed here: Eddie Jordan's Watch


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

When I met Ben Hunt-Davis a couple of a weeks ago (Gold medallist in the men's 8 at Sydney, if you're into rowing), he was wearing a Tag F1, very similar to mine!


----------

